# Quiz: where in Brixton is this?



## editor (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's part one of a very occasional series where you have to identify a Brixton scene. 

So, where is this delightful house?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2013)

Within 4 mins of the tube, in a quiet street but close to the vibrancy of central Brixton, with on-street parking and within the catchment area of a good school


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Within 4 mins of the tube, in a quiet street but close to the vibrancy of central Brixton, with on-street parking and within the catchment area of a good school


 
No.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 22, 2013)

Corner of Nursery Road and Tunstall Road?


----------



## billythefish (Jun 22, 2013)

Bonham road?


----------



## wiskey (Jun 22, 2013)

Winterwell?


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2013)

billythefish said:


> Bonham road?


 
Correct!


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2013)

And the next one:


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2013)

editor said:


> No.


 
Oh


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Correct!



Poo! I live about 30 yards from it and still didn't get it.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

A disappointing 0/0 for the last one. It's a sign on Brixton Station Road and has been there for years and years. 



Let's see how you fare with this one:


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Let's see how you fare with this one:
> 
> View attachment 34366


 

Brixton Road above the old San Marino ?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2013)

editor said:


> A disappointing 0/0 for the last one. It's a sign on Brixton Station Road and has been there for years and years.
> 
> View attachment 34365
> 
> ...


 
(Building on the...) Corner of Ferndale and Brixton Roads


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> (Building on the...) Corner of Ferndale and Brixton Roads


Nah, that block is more ornate. Similar though. Hmmmm

Ah, it's over the road. The furniture shop next to future sainsbury's


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Nah, that block is more ornate. Similar though. Hmmmm
> 
> Ah, it's over the road. The furniture shop next to future sainsbury's


 

That's where I meant


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Brixton Road above the old San Marino ?



I reckon a few doors down from that above the furniture shop.......


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Nah, that block is more ornate. Similar though. Hmmmm
> 
> Ah, it's over the road. The furniture shop next to future sainsbury's


 

That's what I meant **cough**.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Nah, that block is more ornate. Similar though. Hmmmm
> 
> Ah, it's over the road. The furniture shop next to future sainsbury's


 
Correct!



Let's see if this one is tougher...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 26, 2013)

editor said:


> A disappointing 0/0 for the last one. It's a sign on Brixton Station Road and has been there for years and years.
> 
> View attachment 34365
> 
> ...


 
That DIY sign, i've been looking for that for the past few days as i ride around. I felt it was very close by but would never locate it. Glad it's been revealed.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Correct!
> 
> View attachment 34367
> 
> ...


 
Brockwell Park clock


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Let's see if this one is tougher...
> 
> View attachment 34368


 
Brockwell Park clock tower

*shakes fist*


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Brockwell Park clock


 
Damn! Well done sir.



I can see I'm going to have go more obscure here. So where is this:


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Damn! Well done sir.
> 
> View attachment 34370
> 
> ...


 
SW9 bar?


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> SW9 bar?


 
The man's unstoppable!



How about...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2013)

SW9 bar!
balls


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2013)

editor said:


> How about...
> 
> View attachment 34373


The Temple Of Truth on Railton Road


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 26, 2013)

editor said:


> The man's unstoppable!
> 
> View attachment 34372
> 
> ...


 
Church on Tintern Street


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The Temple Of Truth on Railton Road


 
Drat.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The Temple Of Truth on Railton Road


Spot on!



So how about:


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

Not so quick with the answers now, eh?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Not so quick with the answers now, eh?


 
Is that inside the Minet Library - above one of the doors in the lobby - former "Lecture Hall" or suchlike


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Sheeeet.....about 6 years ago I went round Brixton and took about 200 photos trying to do just this - a little local photo quiz. Close-ups (the question) followed by a wider angle shot (which was the answer.) I used to try it out on stoned & drunk people who visited my gaff. I forgot to ever post it here. I'll post up some of the pics if I can get my old computer to work!


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Is that inside the Minet Library - above one of the doors in the lobby - former "Lecture Hall" or suchlike


Well done sir!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2013)

I went through my old 'quiz' photos last night - given the amount of photos we've all shared on here over the years, and how much Brixton has been photographed/painted etc in recent years, some of them now look incredibly easy. However, I still have plenty which I think will test even the most old skool of Brixtonites....

Watch this space!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's a few easy ones to start off with:


----------



## Rushy (Jun 28, 2013)

Guiness Clock...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Guiness Clock...




More information of the benefit of the punters please...


----------



## Rushy (Jun 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> More information of the benefit of the punters please...


 
Guinness Trust Estate Tenants Hall Clock!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Guinness Trust Estate Tenants Hall Clock!


Good work Sir.  8/10.

Top marks would have been awarded for stating the road as Loughborough Park


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's the full pic:


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

So where is this?


----------



## Winot (Jun 28, 2013)

Black Cultural Archive?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 28, 2013)

editor said:


> So where is this?


 Dodgy erection at back of bradys ?


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Dodgy erection at back of bradys ?


 
Spot on!


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

Howzabout:


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Spot on!



Was a guess



editor said:


> Howzabout


 
A bollard at the popes road end of station road.... guessing again


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

Nope!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 28, 2013)

This thread can get a touch frustrating.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Howzabout:
> 
> View attachment 34550


you're having a steffi editor, that could be anywhere!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 29, 2013)

Right! I'm going to check out the best threads on here about buying a cheap but good digital camera and i will take some pictures and post them on this thread and see how it works out for you lot!


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> you're having a steffi editor, that could be anywhere!


 
The clue is the double yellow lines and the road the same height as the pavement.


----------



## ash (Jun 29, 2013)

Electric lane


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 29, 2013)

ash said:


> Electric lane


Yeah looks like it could be - I thought Electric Avenue


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 29, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Here's a few easy ones to start off with:


Surely someone can get these ones?


----------



## shygirl (Jun 29, 2013)

The second one is the Post Office on Ferndale Rd.  Would like to know where that sculpture is.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 29, 2013)

The sculpture is the Angell Town angel, located where Peckford Place meets Angell Road. It is one of several "not as good as they should be" bits of public art inflicted on Brixton by Jason Gibilaro.
Pleasantly surprised it has hasn't stolen for scrap yet.

It's a shame that when all the Brixton Challenge money was sloshing around, they didn't manage to restore the mouldings on top of the Ferndale Road Bon Marche/Post Office tower - it looks a bit too stark now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2013)

shygirl said:


> The second one is the Post Office on Ferndale Rd.


Yep, well done...there's a couple of similar rounded turret-type things in Brixton (notably above McDonalds and the town hall) but this one is the Post Office 

Here's the full pic:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> The sculpture is the Angell Town angel, located where Peckford Place meets Angell Road. It is one of several "not as good as they should be" bits of public art inflicted on Brixton by Jason Gibilaro.
> Pleasantly surprised it has hasn't stolen for scrap yet.


10/10 lang rabbie

Here's the full pic:





I didn't know that the creator of this, Jason Gibilaro, also did the Barrington Road mural and 'B OUR GUEST' - cheers for that 




lang rabbie said:


> It's a shame that when all the Brixton Challenge money was sloshing around, they didn't manage to restore the mouldings on top of the Ferndale Road Bon Marche/Post Office tower - it looks a bit too stark now.


It took me a while to notice the difference between the two photos, but yes, I agree. The newer windows look rubbish as well.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2013)

qu'est-ce que c'est?





shame its such a drab day in the pic - the white bricks looks lovely in the sun


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> qu'est-ce que c'est?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Easy! Atlantic Road, opposite the Lounge.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2013)

What about this?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2013)

and this


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> What about this?


 
Memorial to  Richard Budd outside St Matthews Church!

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/budd-memorial-brixton.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> and this


 
Above KFC?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Above KFC?


Yep


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Memorial to Richard Budd outside St Matthews Church!
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/budd-memorial-brixton.html


Yep, these are obviously too easy!


----------



## ash (Jul 11, 2013)

Where in Brixton would you see this:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 11, 2013)

ash said:


> Where in Brixton would you see this:


 

That's a good one. Annoying as fuck. Looks so familiar but don't have a clue. Going to take a guess, it's above San Marino.


----------



## ash (Jul 11, 2013)

Very warm,  I'll give you it as its above one of the shops that might have been the old San Marinos directly opposite Ferndale  rd and the upstairs is derelict.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 11, 2013)

ash said:


> Very warm, I'll give you it as its above one of the shops that might have been the old San Marinos directly opposite dpferndale rd and the upstairs s derelict.


 

I'm amazed! You are very kind, that's my first win.


----------



## ash (Jul 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm amazed! You are very kind, that's my first win.


You are welcome Sir/Madam


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2013)

I posted this on BBuzz and it took a while for people to get it (no peeking please!) :


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 11, 2013)

Where is this;


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 11, 2013)

editor said:


> I posted this on BBuzz and it took a while for people to get it (no peeking please!) :


 

The Hive?


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2013)

Nope!


----------



## Winot (Jul 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Nope!



Looking out of Courtesan at Kaff?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 11, 2013)

Brixton Bar and Grill?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Where is this;
> View attachment 36130


 
M&S . Too easy!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> M&S . Too easy!


 
 Yes. Correct.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I posted this on BBuzz and it took a while for people to get it (no peeking please!) :


 

Surprised that this has not been identified as a big clue was given. I have no clue although it is annoyingly familiar. You lot are honest and play fair but hard.


----------



## jezg (Jul 16, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Where is this;
> View attachment 36130


 
Sunlight Laundry on Acre Lane?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 16, 2013)

jezg said:


> Sunlight Laundry on Acre Lane?


 

No, but interesting guess. It's above M&S as Crispy correctly and quickly identified.


----------



## jezg (Jul 16, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> No, but interesting guess. It's above M&S as Crispy correctly and quickly identified.


 
Oops.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 16, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 36512


Rainsford House on the St Matthew's Road estate? (overlooking Rush Common)


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2013)

billythefish said:


> Rainsford House on the St Matthew's Road estate? (overlooking Rush Common)


 
Correct! 

So, how about this:


----------



## ffsear (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's a new one for you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's a new one for you.
> 
> View attachment 40098



Gresham Baptist Chapel.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

I know i'm correct but;


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Gresham Baptist Chapel.


editor


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I know i'm correct but;




And the next...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

editor said:


> And the next...
> 
> View attachment 49294



Brixton Station Road.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Brixton Station Road.
> 
> View attachment 49295


Its been doing my head in since Editor put it up, I was about to say loughborough junction under the station.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its been doing my head in since Editor put it up, I was about to say loughborough junction under the station.



Could have been a tricky one but the yellow door hinge was the clue, would know that anywhere.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Could have been a tricky one but the yellow door hinge was the clue, would know that anywhere.


Well spotted and thanks because that was driving me nuts. Ive seen it numerous times but couldn't place it.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 49300



That's under the railway bridge at Loughborough Junction opposite Shakespeare Road.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

This thread always had a bit of abstract about it.

They see me rollin, three from three, they need to stop me.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


>



Recreation Centre.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


>



Tube Station.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Recreation Centre.


Yeah, a bit easy really!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Tube Station.


It's not the tube...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


>




Bon marché centre.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)

good work Dexter Deadwood !


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> good work Dexter Deadwood !


I would have got that one!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


>



This causing much vexation, vaguely familiar, iconic stripes, possibly trendy, but it eludes me.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This causing much vexation, vaguely familiar, iconic stripes, possibly trendy, but it eludes me.


Yeah I reckon it should be pretty familiar to you...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I reckon it should be pretty familiar to you...



Extra points for teasing but i'll win them back if i ever get it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


>



Is this on Railton road ?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is this on Railton road ?


no


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> no


Aaaaaaaaaagh, It's doing my head in.


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I reckon it should be pretty familiar to you...



The Rec?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)

Winot said:


> The Rec?


yes!

can you say where?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2014)

is it up the ramp?


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> yes!
> 
> can you say where?



Is it on the entrance slope?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Brixton Rec swimming pool.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah there are striped coloured panels on either side of the entrance ramp


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Abstract got busted early. Well done to boohoo


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)

Annoyingly I can't actually find the original picture showing the context now - only this:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Phew, i thought you was doing another one of those abstractions.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)

There's also a cool mural painted by kids at the top of that walkway:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2014)

easy = the ritzy!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


>



The Ritzy.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Beaten to the punch but i had a great winning run.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2014)

Where's this then?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> View attachment 49333
> 
> Where's this then?



It's here lol.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/eagle-printing-works-brixton-road.280769/


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's here lol.
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/eagle-printing-works-brixton-road.280769/



Goddammit!!!!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2014)

ok this one... not central brixton though...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> View attachment 49334
> 
> ok this one... not central brixton though...



Loughborough Junction bridge looking towards Shakespeare Road.


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2014)

A change of tack: a night-time interior.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Loughborough Junction bridge looking towards Shakespeare Road.


yes - how did you get that so quickly!!!!


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2014)

Impressive stuff

Some people have photographic memories - literally


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> yes - how did you get that so quickly!!!!



Just got lucky


----------



## ash (Feb 28, 2014)

I suspect Dexter and Boohoo are the same person or in the same pub together


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Winot said:


> A change of tack: a night-time interior.



Windmill Club.


----------



## Onket (Feb 28, 2014)

ash said:


> I suspect Dexter and Boohoo are the same person or in the same pub together


Never see them together, etc.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

I've not met boohoo yet but i hope to. I've met five so far and they have all been normal, it can't last can it


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2014)

ash said:


> I suspect Dexter and Boohoo are the same person or in the same pub together


We did both grow up in the same area - finest quality sarf London with an eye for detail!


----------



## ash (Feb 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> We did both grow up in the same area - finest quality sarf London with an eye for detail!


That's what they all say.  Ooh err I've got a fine eye for detail sir .....


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Windmill Club.



Nope.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2014)

Winot said:


> A change of tack: a night-time interior.


White horse?


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> White horse?



No. Closer to the centre.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2014)

The only interiors I know is soft play, one o'clock clubs, the library and some coffee shops....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

The only interiors i know is me living room, me bathroom and me bedroom.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Winot said:


> No. Closer to the centre.



414 Club.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 28, 2014)

Winot said:


> A change of tack: a night-time interior.


 Market House.


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Market House.



That's the one. Upstairs.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Well done DietCokeGirl that was a tough one being indoors and that.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

I think this one is too easy, but here goes:


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 21, 2014)

editor - Is it from the catholic church, on Brixton Road near Stockwell estate?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> editor - Is it from the catholic church, on Brixton Road near Stockwell estate?


Nope!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 21, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> editor - Is it from the catholic church, on Brixton Road near Stockwell estate?


I was thinking it was st helens too.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 21, 2014)

Is it Corpus Christi church?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm kicking myself cos I swear I recognise it. Those really thin mortar joins and the stones above the arch are quite distinctive.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 21, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I'm kicking myself cos I swear I recognise it. Those really thin mortar joins and the stones above the arch are quite distinctive.



Its driving me mad and probably more so as Editor reckons its too easy.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 21, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I'm kicking myself cos I swear I recognise it. Those really thin mortar joins and the stones above the arch are quite distinctive.


Innit 

Is it on Rushcroft Rd


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 22, 2014)

London Chatham & Dover Railway house style - voussoirs of one of the blocked up windows facing onto the staircase by the "fish" mural at Brixton station?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2014)

lang rabbie said:


> London Chatham & Dover Railway house style - voussoirs of one of the blocked up windows facing onto the staircase by the "fish" mural at Brixton station?


Just about correct, although it's actually a window arch on the platform. Good work!


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2014)

And the next one:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 22, 2014)

Well done lang rabbie that was a very irritating one and i suppose that made it a good choice from editor


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 22, 2014)

This one is worse than the last one. Absolute torture, i know that window and that painting is a clue as well.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 22, 2014)

looks like the pub formerly known as the Plough/Plug on Stockwell Road.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 22, 2014)

I




cuppa tee said:


> looks like the pub formerly known as the Plough/Plug on Stockwell Road.


I would put money on it.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 22, 2014)

yep I think  it's the plough


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 22, 2014)

It is. I searched Google Street Earth or whatever it is called now and cuppa tee is correct and when editor has finished dancing & partying he will confirm a great call from cuppa tee


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2014)

It is indeed.  Next one:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 22, 2014)

I hate this thread as much as i love it. No i love it more than i hate it. I had a very good run of correct calls recently but again i am flummoxed with a familiar tease.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2014)

editor said:


> It is indeed.  Next one:
> View attachment 50699


Is that the old railway power station at Loughborough Junction?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Is that the old railway power station at Loughborough Junction?


Nope.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 23, 2014)

This one is doing my nut in,I went out on my bike looking for it and am still none the wiser.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> This one is doing my nut in,I went out on my bike looking for it and am still none the wiser.


It's in a fairly conspicuous location too!


----------



## footballerslegs (Mar 23, 2014)

Cambria Road?


----------



## Winot (Mar 23, 2014)

Raleigh House?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 23, 2014)

I also think its cambria road on the corner/coldharbour lane.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2014)

footballerslegs said:


> Cambria Road?


I checked, you're right


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I also think its cambria road on the corner/coldharbour lane.


Correct! 

 

Next one:


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2014)

That is shocking, wherever it is


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Correct!
> 
> View attachment 50769
> 
> ...



J Bar


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> J Bar


Bah! Too easy. 

 

Next:


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Bah! Too easy.



I'd recognise those ropey windows anywhere


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 50777



Is that in Max Roach Park?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Is that in Max Roach Park?


Yep. Right. Time to raise the bar.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2014)

Boom


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep. Right. Time to raise the bar.
> 
> View attachment 50778



Is it Shakespeare road?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Is that in Max Roach Park?



Wow you are on a roll


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is it Shakespeare road?


Nope.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 24, 2014)

The footbridge on Ferndale road?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> The footbridge on Ferndale road?


Nope.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Nope.



Gets on bike again, I shall return


----------



## madolesance (Mar 24, 2014)

Somerleyton Passage


----------



## Onket (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep. Right. Time to raise the bar.
> 
> View attachment 50778


Somewhere along behind Morleys, isn't it?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Somewhere along behind Morleys, isn't it?


I thought that and cycled passed a while ago but couldn't see it.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Somerleyton Passage


Correct!

How about this:


----------



## madolesance (Mar 24, 2014)

Former public house, Shakespeare Road?


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's one - I don't know if this will be too easy.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Former public house, Shakespeare Road?


Nope!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 24, 2014)

Above the Angel pub?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Correct!
> 
> How about this:
> 
> View attachment 50799



Brixton road just before gresham road?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Nope.



I was close though but not close enough.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Brixton road just before gresham road?


Nope and nope!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2014)

Is it on dulwich road - top of houses near to the regent pub?


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2014)

What was the Branksome Arms?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 25, 2014)

Is it above the Green man in Lou Ju?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 25, 2014)

Or opposite Brixton cycles on Stockwell road?


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ama1952 (Mar 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's part one of a very occasional series where you have to identify a Brixton scene.
> 
> So, where is this delightful house?
> 
> View attachment 34132


glenelg road


----------



## ama1952 (Mar 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Here's a few easy ones to start off with:





Brixton Hatter said:


> Yep, well done...there's a couple of similar rounded turret-type things in Brixton (notably above McDonalds and the town hall) but this one is the Post Office
> 
> Here's the full pic:


I worked in tha tower in1969!


----------



## ama1952 (Mar 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> and this


above KFC


----------



## ama1952 (Mar 26, 2014)

editor said:


> I would have got that one!


me too!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 26, 2014)

ama1952 said:


> I worked in tha tower in1969!




What did you do?


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Bah! Too easy.
> 
> View attachment 50776


 That's one for the Inviting Pubs thread!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 31, 2014)

editor said:


> Correct!
> 
> How about this:
> 
> View attachment 50799



Editor, Is it Stockwell crescent ?


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Editor, Is it Stockwell crescent ?


Nope.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 2, 2014)

Here's my first offering. Might be a bit easy.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> View attachment 51434
> 
> Here's my first offering. Might be a bit easy.


Brixton Station Road - the old John's cafe/skate shop/rasta shop.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Correct!
> 
> How about this:
> 
> View attachment 50799


Did anyone get this?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Did anyone get this?


Black horse pub building brixton road


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Black horse pub building brixton road


Nope!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Nope!


very similar windows! It's the Wickwood Tavern, Flaxman road (Thanks to the lost pubs feature!)   Wonder whether it was built by the same builders?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Brixton Station Road - the old John's cafe/skate shop/rasta shop.



Right, the next one will be harder...


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

So, how about this one?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> very similar windows! It's the Wickwood Tavern, Flaxman road (Thanks to the lost pubs feature!)   Wonder whether it was built by the same builders?



I have just wasted half an hour looking for that on Google Earth, i wasn't even close! I still consider it time well spent. Glad you got it though.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I have just wasted half an hour looking for that on Google Earth, i wasn't even close! I still consider it time well spent. Glad you got it though.



It probably looked familiar to people because the architecture is so similar to the Black Horse pub building. Love looking at old buildings!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> So, how about this one?
> 
> View attachment 51439


Back of the Dogstar. Too easy


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Back of the Dogstar. Too easy
> 
> View attachment 51440


Even easier! Canterbury Crescent.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2014)

Curious how the bottom half is wider than the top (that's not a streetview stitching glitch)


----------



## boohoo (Apr 2, 2014)

Where's this?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Where's this?
> 
> View attachment 51446



Railton Rd?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 2, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Railton Rd?



No!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> very similar windows! It's the Wickwood Tavern, Flaxman road (Thanks to the lost pubs feature!)   Wonder whether it was built by the same builders?



Well done and thankyou,It was driving me mad and for a while i thought Editor was on a wind up.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Where's this?
> 
> View attachment 51446


Brixton road across and down from Jamm bar?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 2, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Brixton road across and down from Jamm bar?



It's not there!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> It's not there!


The cafe opposite Lidl on Acre lane?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 2, 2014)

Yay! SarfLondoner


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Well done and thankyou,It was driving me mad and for a while i thought Editor was on a wind up.


I take this quiz very seriously indeed, I'll have you know!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Yay! SarfLondoner


I finally got one right


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I take this quiz very seriously indeed, I'll have you know!



Since finding this (very good) thread i now only look at rooftops,guttering,chimneys, etc,when im out and about in Brickers. Im like a birdwatcher only ever looking up. My neck is killing me and i could write a book about the different styles of eaves and window arches in Brixton.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2014)

The 'Where in Brixton' theme proved very useful at the school quiz I had to host a few days ago


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's my 2nd offering. Again, probably a bit easy. Editor'll probably nail this one.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 3, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> View attachment 51493
> 
> Here's my 2nd offering. Again, probably a bit easy. Editor'll probably nail this one.


Stockwell road?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 3, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Stockwell road?



Nope!


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 4, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> View attachment 51493
> 
> Here's my 2nd offering. Again, probably a bit easy. Editor'll probably nail this one.



coldharbour lane, a couple of doors down from the control tower takeaway ?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 4, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> coldharbour lane, a couple of doors down from the control tower takeaway ?


That's the one, the Ackee Tree minicab office opposite Shakespeare Rd.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 4, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> That's the one, the Ackee Tree minicab office opposite Shakespeare Rd.


I couldn't remember the name of the cab office, but now you have reminded me of it I can recall thinking them two businesses have got their names the wrong way round.......


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 5, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Here's one - I don't know if this will be too easy.


Well it seems like no-one got it, so here's a wider view.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 5, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Well it seems like no-one got it, so here's a wider view.
> View attachment 51647



Elm Park Road. Junction of Leander Road.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Elm Park Road. Junction of Leander Road.


Too easy with the wide view.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Apr 5, 2014)

Guess where these tough lads are:







Photo is from the 1890s.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2014)

Damarr said:


> Guess where these tough lads are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loughborough Junction station?


----------



## mansonroad (Apr 5, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Well it seems like no-one got it, so here's a wider view.
> View attachment 51647



rather snazzy cars there for brick city. the foxtons revolution marches on i guess...


----------



## Winot (Apr 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Loughborough Junction station?



I was going to say Herne Hill.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 6, 2014)

mansonroad said:


> rather snazzy cars there for brick city. the foxtons revolution marches on i guess...


That photo was taken two years ago.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Loughborough Junction station?


Correct! That picture is in the London Transport Museum, illustrating the new commuting class.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

A new one.


----------



## mansonroad (Apr 6, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> That photo was taken two years ago.



fair enough, still, precedents and all that i suppose


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> A new one.
> 
> View attachment 51747



Dover Mansions, side of the police station.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Dover Mansions, side of the police station.


Nope.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> A new one.
> 
> View attachment 51747


Trent Road ?


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Trent Road ?


Technically on Brixton Hill, but yes, correct!


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

So, how's about....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 7, 2014)

editor said:


> So, how's about....
> 
> View attachment 51781



Blenheim Gardens junction of Brixton Road.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood  good spot! I've never noticed that clock before - it's actually quite high up and feels small and lost within it's architecture. I usually know where lots of the clocks are because I don't wear a watch!


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Dexter Deadwood  good spot! I've never noticed that clock before - it's actually quite high up and feels small and lost within it's architecture. I usually know where lots of the clocks are because I don't wear a watch!


It was the first time I've ever noticed it too! Shame it looks like it hasn't worked for years.

Next:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Dexter Deadwood  good spot! I've never noticed that clock before - it's actually quite high up and feels small and lost within it's architecture. *I usually know where lots of the clocks are because I don't wear a watch!*



You might like this then;
*Clock This - Norbury to Brixton.*
http://publicclockthis.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/norbury-to-brixton.html


----------



## Onket (Apr 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Dexter Deadwood  good spot! I've never noticed that clock before - it's actually quite high up and feels small and lost within it's architecture. I usually know where lots of the clocks are because I don't wear a watch!


I used to, before I got a mobile phone.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> I used to, before I got a mobile phone.



That was me too - I can spot the clocks on the bus route from Clapton Pond to Osborne Street


----------



## boohoo (Apr 7, 2014)

editor said:


> So, how's about....
> 
> View attachment 51781



Clock face is very similar to the Stockwell Memorial which would be the same period. Must have been the fashion at the time.


----------



## footballerslegs (Apr 7, 2014)

Corner of Pulross Road and Ferndale Road - behind Zak's Tyres


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 7, 2014)

footballerslegs said:


> Corner of Pulross Road and Ferndale Road - behind Zak's Tyres



That would be the  car wash place.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2014)

Possibly too easy...


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

*drums fingers....

Here's one which I can't work out myself. I took it in April 2004 and it's awfully familiar so I'll probably kick myself - but I just can't place where it's from right now. Any idea?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 16, 2014)

The game is getting harder. This is how it should be. More kudos for calling it correct. It's all in the game.
Someone needs to get that bloody gate, i suspect it is very close to my home or up Landor Road but that is not a guess, i'm just speculating.


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

I thought the railings might be above the windows along the front of the building opposite the Beehive. Where The Goose used to be and it's now TKMaxx.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 16, 2014)

Is the gate St George's Residence on Railton Rd?

The other one's really familiar   Was it by the Brixtonian or somewhere on Atlantic Rd?


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Is the gate St George's Residence on Railton Rd?


Nope. You may kick yourself when I tell you!


colacubes said:


> Was it by the Brixtonian or somewhere on Atlantic Rd?


I really can't remember. Grr!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Morleys and Brixton Library have ironwork however I don't think it is either of those.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Morleys and Brixton Library have ironwork however I don't think it is either of those.


It's not


----------



## colacubes (Apr 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Nope. You may kick yourself when I tell you!
> I really can't remember. Grr!



The Albert?!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 16, 2014)

editor said:


> *drums fingers....
> 
> Here's one which I can't work out myself. I took it in April 2004 and it's awfully familiar so I'll probably kick myself - but I just can't place where it's from right now. Any idea?
> 
> View attachment 52262



Ferndale road ??????


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 17, 2014)

editor said:


> *drums fingers....
> 
> Here's one which I can't work out myself. I took it in April 2004 and it's awfully familiar so I'll probably kick myself - but I just can't place where it's from right now. Any idea?
> 
> View attachment 52262



It's not the Windmill pub is it?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 17, 2014)

The old playground on Railton road/Montego place ?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 17, 2014)

My final guess is the memorial at stockwell.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

Here's more detail. Surely you'll know now?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's more detail. Surely you'll know now?
> 
> View attachment 52625



Lambeth Carlton Club?


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lambeth Carlton Club?
> View attachment 52626


That was demolished before even I was born!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 23, 2014)

The Prince?


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> *drums fingers....
> 
> Here's one which I can't work out myself. I took it in April 2004 and it's awfully familiar so I'll probably kick myself - but I just can't place where it's from right now. Any idea?
> 
> View attachment 52262


This has been bugging me but I think it may be Bradys/Railway

E2A .........or the Canterbury


----------



## boohoo (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's more detail. Surely you'll know now?
> 
> View attachment 52625



I think I found it  - george vi also known as Tescos?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 23, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I think I found it  - george vi also known as Tescos?



Yes.  That must be it!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 23, 2014)

colacubes  - I had to check out a few other victorian pubs on street view... took awhile!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank god for that; it was driving me mad!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

The gate has been breached, good work everyone. Esp boohoo


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 23, 2014)

Driving me mad too - i've been looking out for it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 23, 2014)

Thankyou BooHoo If correct,That one was a toughie and had me flummoxed. Lets hope Editor gives you the thumbs up.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 23, 2014)

I wouldn't have got it if he hadn't put up the bigger picture - Brixton hill was a little off my radar.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 23, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I wouldn't have got it if he hadn't put up the bigger picture - Brixton hill was a little off my radar.


Me too! I was thinking central Brixton and Railton road.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I think I found it  - george vi also known as Tescos?


Yes!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

What about that piano graffiti though?


----------



## buscador (Apr 24, 2014)

Apparently I never look upwards (and have not lived here for donkeys' years either). Could we please have more pictures of dogshit and chewing gum on this thread then I might have a chance.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> What about that piano graffiti though?


Still unsolved.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> *drums fingers....
> 
> Here's one which I can't work out myself. I took it in April 2004 and it's awfully familiar so I'll probably kick myself - but I just can't place where it's from right now. Any idea?
> 
> View attachment 52262


Is it Lyham road?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Still unsolved.


Brixton Academy/Astoria walk ?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 24, 2014)

Would it have been in a pub back garden? Does it sit with a group of other photos? It looks like it is at the bottom of a wall.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

I still think it's the Windmill pub.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

I've no idea! All I know is that it taken just three minutes after I'd been taking a photo here:


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I've no idea! All I know is that it taken just three minutes after I'd been taking a photo here:
> 
> View attachment 52694


 The submarine?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

Was there a murial next to the Normandy pub?  It looks like it was painted on breeze blocks so maybe its garages somewhere in Angel town/Myatts field. Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

Cycoodelic - Junction of Brixton Road and Moystn Road?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

JAMM Brixton Road.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Was there a murial next to the Normandy pub?  It looks like it was painted on breeze blocks so maybe its garages somewhere in Angel town/Myatts field. Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp



Murial?? 







Mural:


----------



## boohoo (Apr 24, 2014)

Loughborough Hotel? 
The green paint in the picture reminds me of Bradys but I don't remember there being any painting.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Murial??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well spotted


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

I remember there being Murals in Astoria walk and on the corner opposite the skate park. Is there any in slade Gardens?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Well spotted



"I'm a bit of an expert" (quoting daddy pig from peppa pig). That's me doing all the talking in this picture.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 50777




that's max roach?


man  i feel shit.	i can see the  park from door  but  i didn't  figure that out


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> "I'm a bit of an expert" (quoting daddy pig from peppa pig). That's me doing all the talking in this picture.


 You dont use a megaphone/loud hailer?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> "I'm a bit of an expert" (quoting daddy pig from peppa pig). That's me doing all the talking in this picture.



Do you mean the one in the middle of the road waiting to get run over?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I remember there being Murals in Astoria walk and on the corner opposite the skate park. Is there any in slade Gardens?



Slade gardens mural here:


----------



## boohoo (Apr 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Do you mean the one in the middle of the road waiting to get run over?


Yes - probably by someone who has had enough of me talking about murals!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> You dont use a megaphone/loud hailer?



No - I just seemed to have practiced quite a bit. Most people who have come on a walk was 38. Next Brixton Mural Walk is the beginning of June.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> No - I just seemed to have practiced quite a bit. Most people who have come on a walk was 38. *Next Brixton Mural Walk is the beginning of June*.



I'd be keen to come along to the next one.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> No - I just seemed to have practiced quite a bit. Most people who have come on a walk was 38. Next Brixton Mural Walk is the beginning of June.



It was said in jest and i should have denoted the fact with one of these my apologies.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'd be keen to come along to the next one.



Ok - will let you know.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It was said in jest and i should have denoted the fact with one of these my apologies.


Yes, I intersperse by interesting  mural facts with asking people if they are a sinner or a winner.   (reference to well-known street evangelist)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I've no idea! All I know is that it taken just three minutes after I'd been taking a photo here:
> 
> View attachment 52694



Is it in fact Marston House itself?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

No


Dexter Deadwood said:


> Is it in fact Marston House itself?


No, that was all fenced off.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

Medussa Club - Barrington Road.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 24, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> that's max roach?
> 
> 
> man  i feel shit.	i can see the  park from door  but  i didn't  figure that out


It's on the wall of the adventure playground isn't it,the £300,000 Swedish log cabin thing.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Medussa Club - Barrington Road.


I'd have to have legged it pretty quick to get there in 3 minutes!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had to call in reinforcements.

*Dexter Deadwood*@DexterDeadwood
Please help! Can anyone identify where in #Brixton this graffiti was about 10 years ago.I know it's a big ask thanks. pic.twitter.com/MWwmk53dLX


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've had to call in reinforcements.
> 
> *Dexter Deadwood*@DexterDeadwood
> Please help! Can anyone identify where in #Brixton this graffiti was about 10 years ago.I know it's a big ask thanks. pic.twitter.com/MWwmk53dLX


The youth club on the junction of Brixton road/Vassal road maybe?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

I was wondering if it could have been taken from Loughborough Junction station as there is a piano-keys type mural thing visible from the platforms there, but I don't think it's that one. I will take a look next time I'm waiting for a train though.


----------



## laughalot (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've had to call in reinforcements.
> 
> *Dexter Deadwood*@DexterDeadwood
> Please help! Can anyone identify where in #Brixton this graffiti was about 10 years ago.I know it's a big ask thanks. pic.twitter.com/MWwmk53dLX


Angel Town


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

Based on a walking speed of 5 miles per hour and given the info supplied by editor the location of said artwork is within a quarter of a mile from ground zero. I don't know how draw an exclusion zone on Google maps but the map supplied below is sufficient. 



editor said:


> I've no idea! All I know is that it taken just three minutes after I'd been taking a photo here:
> 
> View attachment 52694


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

Got it.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...!1e1!3m2!1sYhf20_7Pxz7pDOZGMFIItw!2e0!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1stoaofjTfaUkqzIhKShV6Hw!2e0


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Got it.
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...!1e1!3m2!1sYhf20_7Pxz7pDOZGMFIItw!2e0!6m1!1e1


Nice one.

laughalot got it, then.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Nice one.
> 
> laughalot got it, then.



We were all looking in Angel Town.


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

I see.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> I see.



I'll share the credit with laughalot but when i saw it on the Google Earth i got very excited like scoring the winning goal in the FA Cup Final.

The Big Cheese will have to decide who got it. But it has been got. The ball is in the back of the net.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood  & laughalot Excellent work! Amazing! (I clearly don't visit Angell town enough!)


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Got it.
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...!1e1!3m2!1sYhf20_7Pxz7pDOZGMFIItw!2e0!6m1!1e1
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1stoaofjTfaUkqzIhKShV6Hw!2e0


Good work!


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

So where is this?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 5, 2014)

That would make a great poster, blown up 90cm x 70cm. It's a work of art in its own right. No, i have not got a clue where it is but that does not detract from its beauty.


----------



## Onket (Jun 5, 2014)

Above the Barclays Bank cashpoints?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 5, 2014)

Morning Onket Are you a dog owner?


----------



## Onket (Jun 5, 2014)

Morning. No mate, I'm not.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> Morning. No mate, I'm not.


Oh, i can't do my joke now


----------



## Onket (Jun 5, 2014)

Apologies.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 5, 2014)

This one is difficult.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> This one is difficult.


It's in a very obvious place and not hidden away at all.


----------



## Geneva Road (Jun 5, 2014)

I know, as I'm the one that painted it. So, to make it more interesting whoever guesses correctly and presents themselves at these premises, asks to speak to me, the big fellah and assuming I am there, will receive a little prize..


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 5, 2014)

Is it the Hero of Switzerland?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is it the Hero of Switzerland?


Nope!


----------



## MrSki (Jun 6, 2014)

Geneva Road said:


> I know, as I'm the one that painted it. So, to make it more interesting whoever guesses correctly and presents themselves at these premises, asks to speak to me, the big fellah and assuming I am there, will receive a little prize..


Master craftmanship big fellah. Are you doing the Sistine chapel next?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 6, 2014)

Brixton Soup Kitchen.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Brixton Soup Kitchen.


Nope.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 6, 2014)

Atlantic meat market, opposite the Dogstar?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 6, 2014)

or Brixton wholefoods/Atlantic wines


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jun 6, 2014)

Is it on Carlton Mansions?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

People are getting awfully close.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Atlantic meat market, opposite the Dogstar?


Ah yes!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's the next one.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats SarfLondoner good call.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jun 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's the next one.
> 
> View attachment 55222


That's the passageway from Railton road through to Somerlyton isn't it? Can't remember what it's called.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Congrats SarfLondoner good call.


Thanks mate that was tough,There are 4/5 shopfronts along that run with that facia.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> That's the passageway from Railton road through to Somerlyton isn't it? Can't remember what it's called.


Yep!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 6, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> That's the passageway from Railton road through to Somerlyton isn't it? Can't remember what it's called.


Somerlyton passage/leeson rd is a good shout.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 6, 2014)

Fast moving thread is fast moving!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep!
> 
> View attachment 55224


Lounge bar


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Lounge bar


Right, I've been too easy on you lot.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Right, I've been too easy on you lot.
> 
> View attachment 55225


Is this one outdoors ?  ps Where i should be


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Right, I've been too easy on you lot.
> 
> View attachment 55225



Chicken Rooster.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Chicken Rooster.


Where?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Where?


Loughborough Junction. Next to The Green Man.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a feeling editor will come back with some real tough ones after our sterling display today.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 6, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I have a feeling editor will come back with some real tough ones after our sterling display today.


He was batted out of the ball park


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> He was batted out of the ball park


In quick time as well I dont think we will be so quick next time but lets see.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

Right then!


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 6, 2014)

Geneva Road said:


> I know, as I'm the one that painted it. So, to make it more interesting whoever guesses correctly and presents themselves at these premises, asks to speak to me, the big fellah and assuming I am there, will receive a little prize..


You are Kolly Kibber and I claim my £5


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Got it.
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...!1e1!3m2!1sYhf20_7Pxz7pDOZGMFIItw!2e0!6m1!1e1
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1stoaofjTfaUkqzIhKShV6Hw!2e0


Thank you. 

Have been finding that one quite annoying and yeah, I would've walked past it quite a bit.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Right then!
> 
> View attachment 55252


Now you're taking the piss


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Now you're taking the piss


No, it's actually quite a recognisable and notable part of local history. Honest.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Right then!
> 
> View attachment 55252


This one is a bastard to locate, I walked around central Brixton for an hour today and am none the wiser to where it is.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Right then!
> 
> View attachment 55252



Electric Mansions entrance.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Electric Mansions entrance.


Nope. A clue: It's not in central Brixton.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Nope. A clue: It's not in central Brixton.



It looks so familiar


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 9, 2014)

Is it the church on Vassel road?


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is it the church on Vassel road?


Nope. I think I may have to offer a new clue soon as you're all miles out.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Nope. I think I may have to offer a new clue soon as you're all miles out.


Please


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 9, 2014)

The sun and doves, Coldharbour lane?


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> The sun and doves, Coldharbour lane?


Nope but you're sort of in the right area-ish.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 9, 2014)

The cambria pub?


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

OK, another clue and I'm really giving it away here.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Right then!
> 
> View attachment 55252


that may be a detail on the Mendelssohn memorial sundial in Ruskin Park.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 9, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> that maybe a detail on the Mendelssohn memorial sundial in Ruskin Park.


The cryptic clues would suggest that and i hope you are correct.I was searching sunray avenue


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 9, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> The cryptic clues would suggest that and i hope you are correct.I was searching sunray avenue



I was examining Sunlight Textiles on Acre Lane, nice art deco not in keeping with that thing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 9, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> that may be a detail on the Mendelssohn memorial sundial in Ruskin Park.



Excellent call.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2014)

An embossed tudor rose could have been anywhere; they're common as muck!


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> that may be a detail on the Mendelssohn memorial sundial in Ruskin Park.


Correct! Mind you the hints were fucking colossal!


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

Crispy said:


> An embossed tudor rose could have been anywhere; they're common as muck!


I haven't seen any identical to that one around here and I did bill it as a 'recognisable and notable part of local history.'


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyway....


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Correct! Mind you the hints were fucking colossal!


....true, in fact I was not aware of this sundials existence until a few hours ago


----------



## boohoo (Jun 9, 2014)

Is Ruskin park in Brixton (or even East, West or North Brixton)? Is it not more Denmark hill?!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Anyway....
> 
> View attachment 55445


Easy. Cambria pub.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Is Ruskin park in Brixton (or even East, West or North Brixton)? Is it not more Denmark hill?!


It's betwixt them all:


> A large and popular Edwardian park between Camberwell, Brixton and Herne Hill, Ruskin Park contains many heritage features. http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/places/ruskin-park


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

That last one was too easy.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> That last one was too easy.
> 
> View attachment 55451



Is this anything to do with the 7 bridges project?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 10, 2014)

I expect it's one of the fossils that are part of the "cambrian explosion" project under the railway bridge just down the road from the cambria pub. Yes part of the seven bridges thing.

editor is being a bit lazy here as the last three are clearly all from the same walk.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

teuchter said:


> editor is being a bit lazy here as the last three are clearly all from the same walk.


They're not actually - over a year separates the photos. This thread has been very enjoyable thus far, so please don't spoil it with your usual unpleasantness. Thanks.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

Back on topic, here's the next one:


----------



## teuchter (Jun 10, 2014)

No unpleasantness was intended, editor.

That last one seems very familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Back on topic, here's the next one:




Valentia Place.

View attachment 55465


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 55477
> 
> 
> Valentia Place.
> ...


Spot on!


----------



## madolesance (Jun 10, 2014)

Mingles/ Harmony Bar, Railton Road.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Mingles/ Harmony Bar, Railton Road.


I see I've made it too easy again!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 10, 2014)

editor said:


> I see I've made it too easy again!


Or we are all a bit tasty.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2014)

It's a very tricky game to get right, to be fair. Also, most of the decent seams have been mined already. There's only so many distinctive parapets etc. in the area!


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

Here goes again!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 10, 2014)

Basketball court on Overton road?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2014)

Who can get this one then?


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Basketball court on Overton road?


Nope!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2014)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 55634
> Who can get this one then?



Building alongside the Town Hall on Acre Lane?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm impressed, boohoo. Yes.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Here goes again!
> 
> View attachment 55502


Any further clues on this one editor


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Any further clues on this one editor


Several urbanites have visited this place.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Several urbanites have visited this place.


That narrows it down a bit then. I shall investigate,questions will be asked etc,


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 24, 2014)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 56365


Is this around Myatts field?


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is this around Myatts field?


Might be.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is this around Myatts field?


I thought it was the church on Knatchbull road, but that doesn't have the same openings in the spire.
It's not the Angell park one either, that doesn't have a spire.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 24, 2014)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 56365



St Michael's Church (CofE) on Stockwell Park Road?

Crafty one, as the "attenuated lancet style" (i.e. looks as flimsy as a stage set) body of the church below is stock brick.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2014)

Nicely done, and I had not seen that building before. Very handsome and austere.

Also, check out the amazing circular window of the house over the road!

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sbSNpvzJQ4SPoigEnUKpXNg!2e0


----------



## peterkro (Jun 24, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Nicely done, and I had not seen that building before. Very handsome and austere.
> 
> Also, check out the amazing circular window of the house over the road!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sbSNpvzJQ4SPoigEnUKpXNg!2e0


That house is not very old I remember them building it,what with memory going can't remember when but in the last twenty odd years.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 24, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Also, check out the amazing circular window of the house over the road!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sbSNpvzJQ4SPoigEnUKpXNg!2e0



I have a vague idea that it might be by Ted Cullinan's office - wasn't that house once a supported hostel?   If so it would possibly be one of the last things they did for the old West Lambeth Health Authority in the late 80s?


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2014)

lang rabbie said:


> St Michael's Church (CofE) on Stockwell Park Road?
> 
> Crafty one, as the "attenuated lancet style" (i.e. looks as flimsy as a stage set) body of the church below is stock brick.


That's the one! There's some lovely architecture around that area.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 24, 2014)

peterkro said:


> That house is not very old I remember them building it,what with memory going can't remember when but in the last twenty odd years.


It looks like something that might have been done in the late eighties/early nineties, perhaps by the type of architect who would wear red trousers.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It looks like something that might have been done in the late eighties/early nineties, perhaps by the type of architect who would wear red trousers.


Maybe not Mike Davies?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 24, 2014)

lang rabbie said:


> Maybe not Mike Davies?


Probably not Mike Davies.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 25, 2014)

lang rabbie said:


> I have a vague idea that it might be by Ted Cullinan's office - wasn't that house once a supported hostel?   If so it would possibly be one of the last things they did for the old West Lambeth Health Authority in the late 80s?



It is newish and I think it was a hostel.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok try these two:













(Sorry for shit quality pics!)


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

The second one is the Prince of Wales, above one of the side bays.

Is the first one the Marquis of Lorne?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The second one is the Prince of Wales, above one of the side bays.
> 
> Is the first one the Marquis of Lorne?



Correct on the Prince of Wales!

No to the other one. Good guess though!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Correct on the Prince of Wales!
> 
> No to the other one. Good guess though!


Is the other Market House?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is the other Market House?


Nope!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nope!


Corner of Rushcroft rd and Coldharbour Lane,


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2014)

It's the old Temperance Hall on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 26, 2014)

A slight frisson as you walked under its cage mesh at 3am I'll admit.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2014)

Bridge over the railway off Ferndale Road


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 27, 2014)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 56503


Is this one actually in Brixton?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is this one actually in Brixton?


You could argue that it's not. You could argue that it is.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 27, 2014)

here

ETA - oops - missed the next page of answers.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2014)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 56503



This looks like pub architecture.... similar to the Loughborough hotel....


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 27, 2014)

The telegraph on Brixton hill ?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2014)

Not a pub


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 27, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


>





SarfLondoner said:


> Corner of Rushcroft rd and Coldharbour Lane,





editor said:


> It's the old Temperance Hall on Coldharbour Lane.


Yeah…the tiles are on Rushcroft Road:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 27, 2014)

Rushy said:


> here
> 
> ETA - oops - missed the next page of answers.


Yeah - there's two of those royal crests actually - one on Brixton Road and one on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jun 27, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah…the tiles are on Rushcroft Road:


Does anyone have any info on the history of the "London Hotel" building? It's intriguing. (That pebble dash isn't though... eesh.) From the sad exterior state (look at those lovely stained glass windows with missing bits and sections that have been replaced(?) the wrong way around) I'm quite surprised to see that it looks like this inside.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> Does anyone have any info on the history of the "London Hotel" building? It's intriguing. (That pebble dash isn't though... eesh.) From the sad exterior state (look at those lovely stained glass windows with missing bits and sections that have been replaced(?) the wrong way around) I'm quite surprised to see that it looks like this inside.


There was a planning site visit there around 1995 to consider the application to convert the upper storey to a hotel. I was there, as were some people from Connaught Mansions.

The planning officers did not care for the idea of the hotel - they jokingly referred to it as "the brothel" but they said there were no planning grounds for refusal (some things never change do they?).

If there is anyone on here from Connaught Mansions they may have more information on any recent previous use and dates - since they overlook it. From the street you wouldn't really notice what is going on on the upper level.

Might be one to put on the list for research at the archives. There might be documentation about Temperance Billiard Halls as an entity - they seemed to be all over - Clapham High Street and St John's Hill both had one I think.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 27, 2014)

There's never 38 rooms in that building is there?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2014)

CH1 and thatguyhex 

Some info here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temperance_Billiard_Halls
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/the-old-temperance-billiard-hall-on-coldharbour-lane-brixton/
http://thetabandcommunity.org/building-origins/


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 27, 2014)

boohoo said:


> CH1 and thatguyhex
> 
> Some info here:
> 
> ...



And a thread here from a year ago about Temperance Billiard Halls


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 56503


We've decided this is not in Brixton and are moving on, right?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> We've decided this is not in Brixton and are moving on, right?


If we're allowed stuff in Ruskin and Brockwell Parks, then I'm allowed this one, as the crow flies.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2014)

don't _think_ this one's been done..


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

^ building that's got Gyoza and Duck Egg Cafe in it


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2014)

yup


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks boohoo and lang rabbie! Funny to see that the Temperance Billiard Halls originated in Pendleton, that's basically where my other half is from.

Alright then, how about this window?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 9, 2014)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 56503


Is it a school building?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 9, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> Thanks boohoo and lang rabbie! Funny to see that the Temperance Billiard Halls originated in Pendleton, that's basically where my other half is from.
> 
> Alright then, how about this window?
> 
> View attachment 57205



Post office building, Ferndale Road


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 9, 2014)

Spot on  Rear side, one of only two that I could see with that design on the building.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Is it a school building?



It's not now, and I don't believe it has been.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 9, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It's not now, and I don't believe it has been.


ohhh - still stumped on this


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2014)

Has everyone given up on mine?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Has everyone given up on mine?



Which one was it?


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Which one was it?


This one: 

View attachment 55502


----------



## teuchter (Jul 10, 2014)

editor said:


> This one:
> 
> View attachment 55502


It could very nearly be the Youngs pub sign on the Grand Union on Acre Ln 

 
but the curved black things don't seem to be there


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It could very nearly be the Youngs pub sign on the Grand Union on Acre Ln
> 
> View attachment 57244
> but the curved black things don't seem to be there


Very nearly perhaps. But not


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 10, 2014)

editor said:


> This one:
> 
> View attachment 55502


It's not some part of the playground in Max Roach park is it? (this is a serious clutching at straws guess)


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> It's not some part of the playground in Max Roach park is it? (this is a serious clutching at straws guess)


Fraid not.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 3, 2014)

editor said:


> *drums fingers....
> 
> Here's one which I can't work out myself. I took it in April 2004 and it's awfully familiar so I'll probably kick myself - but I just can't place where it's from right now. Any idea?
> 
> View attachment 52262



One looking through my book on murals - this was painted in 1980 by a guy called Robert Wale and it's called "Piano Hand Dance"


----------



## technical (Aug 5, 2014)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 56503



Is it the Caribbean Hindu association building on Ostade Road?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2014)

technical said:


> Is it the Caribbean Hindu association building on Ostade Road?


Yes it is!


----------



## technical (Aug 5, 2014)

I've often wondered what that building was originally constructed for.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Aug 5, 2014)

Crispy ,That was a good find and had me flummoxed so i gave up looking for it(after 2 weeks), Well done technical.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2014)

Have people give up on mine then?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Aug 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Have people give up on mine then?



There's only so much searching a man can do. Any chance of a cryptic clue or a pointer ?http://www.urban75.net/forums/attachments/del-jpg.55502/


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> There's only so much searching a man can do. Any chance of a cryptic clue or a pointer ?http://www.urban75.net/forums/attachments/del-jpg.55502/


Well it'll give it away, but here's clue #1.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Aug 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Well it'll give it away, but here's clue #1.


Hootananny?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 23, 2014)

Old photo - guess the road....


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 23, 2014)

Lorne road?


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2014)

I can see no one's ever going to get my photo, so I'll reveal all. It's the pub sign outside the Hero of Switzerland.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 23, 2014)

Gah! I walk past there quite often, and was sure it was a pub sign and yet i failed.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 23, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Lorne road?



good guess but no


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 23, 2014)

boohoo said:


> good guess but no


Here we go again


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I can see no one's ever going to get my photo, so I'll reveal all. It's the pub sign outside the Hero of Switzerland.


Out of interest, does anyone know the source of the "new" WIlliam Tell image on the pub sign.  It looks to be a photo of a 1950s(?) children's book illustration.


----------



## technical (Sep 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Old photo - guess the road....
> 
> View attachment 61417



Shakespeare Road?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 24, 2014)

technical said:


> Shakespeare Road?


 no - It's nearer to where SarfLondoner suggested. It's round the corner from my mums....


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> no - It's nearer to where SarfLondoner suggested. It's round the corner from my mums....


Is it Villa road?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I can see no one's ever going to get my photo, so I'll reveal all. It's the pub sign outside the Hero of Switzerland.


I passed it yesterday and .  It was a good one.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is it Villa road?



No - too far away now.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Old photo - guess the road....
> 
> View attachment 61417



Stockwell Park Crescent ?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 24, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Stockwell Park Crescent ?


yay!! well done you. Number 60 I think... Photo was taken at the end of 1995 when it was a squat (the second oldest squat in Stockwell at the time)


----------



## peterkro (Sep 24, 2014)

If that is number 60 it sold last September for £1.728 million.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 24, 2014)

peterkro said:


> If that is number 60 it sold last September for £1.728 million.



hence why in the late 1990s they stopped being squats. Everyone was evicted (second major eviction in the long life of the squat) and the house sold including the buildings next door  to the right that were derelict.


----------



## peterkro (Sep 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> hence why in the late 1990s they stopped being squats. Everyone was evicted (second major eviction in the long life of the squat) and the house sold including the buildings next door  to the right that were derelict.


Where they council properties ? In spite of squatting in Brixton for decades and not very far from Stockwell Park Crescent I can't remember even walking down that street.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 24, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Where they council properties ? In spite of squatting in Brixton for decades and not very far from Stockwell Park Crescent I can't remember even walking down that street.



They might have been - I don't think they were originally.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's a new one.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 16, 2014)

I think there's a Rutland House on Denmark Hill - is it near there?

My sister lives in Rutland.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> I think there's a Rutland House on Denmark Hill - is it near there?


Nope!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> I think there's a Rutland House on Denmark Hill - is it near there?
> 
> My sister lives in Rutland.



Effra rd. Opp St Matthews


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Effra rd. Opp St Matthews


Bah! I knew it was too easy!


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

Right. Try this for size.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 16, 2014)

Cambria road railway bridge underpass again.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 16, 2014)

.


----------



## Winot (Oct 16, 2014)

teuchter said:


> .



The top of the Sheldonian Theatre, Oxford. 

Next.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 16, 2014)

If teuchter is incorrect i say its coldharbour lane opposite the warrior pub.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> If teuchter is incorrect i say its coldharbour lane opposite the warrior pub.


He is correct. Sculpture by our very own Eme!


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

Howzabout:


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Howzabout:
> View attachment 62519


Barrington road?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Barrington road?


Elmore House I think to be ultra-precise (unless I'm wrong)


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Howzabout:
> View attachment 62519





SarfLondoner said:


> Barrington road?





CH1 said:


> Elmore House I think to be ultra-precise (unless I'm wrong)


Apologies - ELDON House, Barrington Road


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 17, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Apologies - ELDON House, Barrington Road


I saw it from the train an hour ago  Well done!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 17, 2014)

editor Was this picture snapped from the Barrier Block?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2014)

I know where both of those are but I'll let others have a go!


----------



## ash (Oct 17, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


>


The shop next to the marquis of Granby (pic2)??


----------



## madolesance (Oct 17, 2014)

ash said:


> The shop next to the marquis of Granby (pic2)??



Combermere Road.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


>


End of one of the Loughborough Estate blocks.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 18, 2014)

Yep. 

(But which one?!  )


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 18, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Combermere Road.


Yeah. 


ash said:


> The shop next to the marquis of Granby (pic2)??


It's just down Combermere Road from the Marquis of Lorne.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 18, 2014)

Brixton Hatter: Shaving Saloon - Stockwell Green? I would love to know the history behind that building. The sign is probably something of a giveaway...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 19, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Brixton Hatter: Shaving Saloon - Stockwell Green? I would love to know the history behind that building. The sign is probably something of a giveaway...


Yeah… it was a ropey old building but it (and the 'shaving saloon' sign) seems to have been restored recently.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## teuchter (Oct 22, 2014)

Still waiting for this one.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Still waiting for this one.


The late lamented George IV at corner of Waterworks Road and Brixton Hill.

But didn't there used to be a seagull on top of the weathervane?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 22, 2014)

Correct


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2014)

OK, how about this? I've walked past it daily without knowing it was there..


 View attachment 62812


----------



## leanderman (Oct 23, 2014)

Brockwell park?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Brockwell park?


It was always going to be one of the dads (or big kids) who got this . Do you know where?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 23, 2014)

Changing block?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Changing block?


No!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 23, 2014)

Rushy said:


> No!



BMX?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> BMX?


That's it. Well done!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 23, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 62777


St Matthews Church the downstairs entrance?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 23, 2014)

Rushy said:


> OK, how about this? I've walked past it daily without knowing it was there..
> 
> 
> View attachment 62814 View attachment 62812


Your back garden?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> St Matthews Church the downstairs entrance?


No sir!


----------



## boohoo (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 62777


The library?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Your back garden?


Surprised that you did not suggest it was my bathroom mirror.


----------



## madolesance (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 62777



Door way up to the roof terrace above the Prince of Wales?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

No one has got it yet!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> No one has got it yet!



Town hall?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Town hall?


Bit vague...


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Bit vague...


Lambeth Town Hall - door in Acre Lane elevation, seven bays along where the original Septimus Warwick and H Austen Hall building morphs into the Town Hall extension/Assembly Hall block.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

lang rabbie said:


> Lambeth Town Hall - door in Acre Lane elevation, seven bays along where the original Septimus Warwick and H Austen Hall building morphs into the Town Hall extension/Assembly Hall block.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank God I Googled - I first thought that door was part of the original building, but in fact Warwick and Hall's winning design of 1905 wasn't completed. The side facing Acre Lane would have looked a lot more like Hampon Court than what is there now.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Rushy (Oct 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> View attachment 62916


They actually look like they are cornering at speed.


----------



## Winot (Oct 25, 2014)

Bonham Rd looking south.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> Bonham Rd looking south.


Well done !


----------



## Winot (Oct 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Well done !



My manor innit.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> My manor innit.


After posting i did think either you or Rushy may get it. It's nice to see the road without all the parked cars.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## CH1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Referencing the church tower, is this something going on inside Lambeth College, Brixton Hill campus?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 25, 2014)

Glanville Rd looking towards the junction of Saint Saviours Rd and Lambert Rd.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Glanville Rd looking towards the junction of Saint Saviours Rd and Lambert Rd.


Close enough,It's the top end of Blenheim Gardens cicra 1970.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2014)

.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> .


Brixton tabernacle on Stockwell road?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know how famous this is, so I offer it as a quiz.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> I don't know how famous this is, so I offer it as a quiz.
> 
> View attachment 73224



Angell Town Turkey Ranch ?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

teuchter said:


> .


IS it a pub. Is that tiles or render at the top? (actually it looks like tiles so probably a stupid question)


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> IS it a pub.


No


boohoo said:


> Is that tiles or render at the top?


No


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

teuchter said:


> No
> 
> No



at a guess is the building built between 1900 and 1930?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> at a guess is the building built between 1900 and 1930?


Yes


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 26, 2015)

Erm, can we concentrate on my question please?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> Erm, can we concentrate on my question please?



if you ask nicely.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> if you ask nicely.


OK. Pretty please. We think Teuchter's is in Rushcroft Road.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> OK. Pretty please. We think Teuchter's is in Rushcroft Road.


I am really struggling with your one as I don't recognise the fencing. Is it a 50s, 60s industrial estate?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2015)

So how about this one:


----------



## teuchter (Jul 6, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> We think Teuchter's is in Rushcroft Road.


You think wrong.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2015)

In the side street by the Crown and Anchor. Obviously.

Next.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2015)

After more than a year, still no-one has got this one.







This means I win the thread, right?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 22, 2015)

teuchter said:


> In the side street by the Crown and Anchor. Obviously.
> 
> Next.



Obviously 

but can you be a bit more specific please ?

like a street name and ..... what we are looking at ?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 22, 2015)

teuchter said:


> After more than a year, still no-one has got this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put us out of our misery then. where is it?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Obviously
> 
> but can you be a bit more specific please ?
> 
> like a street name and ..... what we are looking at ?


I have already described the specific location very specifically. If you want to know the street name, look on Google maps.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> put us out of our misery then. where is it?


In the environs of Brixton, as per thread title.


----------



## ricbake (Nov 22, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> I don't know how famous this is, so I offer it as a quiz.
> 
> View attachment 73224


This is on Stockwell Avenue opposite the end of Pilcher Place on the back of the Ferndale Road post office.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2018)

This is one of my favourite houses in Brixton. Anyone know where it is?


----------



## jonesyboyo (Jun 2, 2018)

editor said:


> This is one of my favourite houses in Brixton. Anyone know where it is?
> 
> View attachment 136581


Brixton water lane?


----------



## catriona (Jun 2, 2018)

removed


----------



## catriona (Jun 2, 2018)

ricbake said:


> This is on Stockwell Avenue opposite the end of Pilcher Place on the back of the Ferndale Road post office.


Just saw this! I remember it well - on the pedestrian bit opposite Fitness First, on the building now done up by Squire & Partners. There used to be baby pigeons in there sometimes. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2018)

jonesyboyo said:


> Brixton water lane?


Nope!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 9, 2018)

editor said:


> This is one of my favourite houses in Brixton. Anyone know where it is?
> 
> View attachment 136581


Loughborough Park


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Loughborough Park


Correct sir!


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2018)

And where is this?!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Correct sir!


Boom!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2019)

A new one:


----------



## ash (Feb 17, 2019)

The old woolies?


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 17, 2019)

The block Mothercare used to be in


----------



## ricbake (Feb 17, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> The block Mothercare used to be in


That was my first thought but it doesn't have the little lions heads


----------



## ricbake (Feb 17, 2019)

But maybe it does have some but not the same design...


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2019)

ricbake said:


> View attachment 162173
> But maybe it does have some but not the same design...


You got it!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2019)

I think this one is too easy


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 17, 2019)

Is it on a door on electic ave to one of the mansion blocks?


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is it on a door on electic ave to one of the mansion blocks?


Nope.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 21, 2019)

Is that up the side of M&S ?
dorrell place.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Is that up the side of M&S ?
> dorrell place.


Yep!  

Next one:


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 25, 2019)

That little strip between fujiyama and rushcroft road


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2019)

OK. Let's make it tougher. Where is this l'il elephant?


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 20, 2019)

I need to go for a run to look!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 20, 2019)

editor said:


> OK. Let's make it tougher. Where is this l'il elephant?
> 
> View attachment 165128



On a brick column forming part of a garden wall at the end of Wynne Rd.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> On a brick column forming part of a garden wall at the end of Wynne Rd.


Damn you sir!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Damn you sir!



It was a lucky guess.


----------



## Ol Nick (Mar 29, 2019)

So three questions. Where is "North Brixton"? Where is "West Brixton"? And do East and South Brixton exist somewhere?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 29, 2019)

East Brixton used to exist - still on Urban


----------



## Ol Nick (Mar 31, 2019)

CH1 said:


> East Brixton used to exist - still on Urban



Not bad, but I'm afraid I do require that the words be carved into a stone capital by a Victorian master mason.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2019)

Ol Nick said:


> So three questions. Where is "North Brixton"? Where is "West Brixton"? And do East and South Brixton exist somewhere?
> 
> View attachment 166005 View attachment 166006


I give up!


----------



## Ol Nick (May 8, 2019)

editor said:


> I give up!


Well. "North Brixton" is on Brixton Road, on a short gatepost just south of the Islamic Centre.
"West Brixton" is on Acre Lane outside Trinity Homes.

But so, where are the elusive South and East? You've got to imagine they're out there on Brixton hill and CHL, but do they survive? Please keep a look out...


----------



## cuppa tee (May 9, 2019)

Ol Nick said:


> "North Brixton" is on Brixton Road, on a short gatepost just south of the Islamic Centre.
> "West Brixton" is on Acre Lane outside Trinity Homes.


aargh....i knew the west brixton one, but the north brixton one eluded me and i must have walked past it  almost every day for the last 20+ years, and thru that gate quite a few times as well because that house is the old butterfly recording studios and former residence of record producer and musician Martin Glover aka PIgYouth of punk combo killing joke, looking at the gate post today you'd have to look hard to see any inscription at all....


----------



## cuppa tee (May 9, 2019)

hope its ok to post this while we are still seeking south and east brixton




anyone else noticed this local landmark, i am fairly sure this impressive collection of sneakers is a now permanent/semi permanent installation, rather than just someone airing their pumps, its out in the open for public view and probably passed by thousands daily.......who knows where it is.......?


----------



## Ol Nick (May 9, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> aargh....i knew the west brixton one, but the north brixton one eluded me and i must have walked past it  almost every day for the last 20+ years, and thru that gate quite a few times as well because that house is the old butterfly recording studios and former residence of record producer and musician Martin Glover aka PIgYouth of punk combo killing joke, looking at the gate post today you'd have to look hard to see any inscription at all....


Wow! The things that have happened in Brixton Road. I can’t remember why I ever noticed it. I think I noticed the one further south that says Groveway so started checking them all out.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2019)

OK. I'm back with a new one.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 11, 2019)

editor said:


> OK. I'm back with a new one.
> 
> View attachment 176989


The Atlantic


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> The Atlantic


Damn! Well done sir.


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 15, 2019)

This one's probably too easy.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 16, 2019)

Market Row at Atlantic Road end.


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 17, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Market Row at Atlantic Road end.


I knew it was too easy.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 24, 2019)

Here for now but could end up anywhere.....


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2020)

How about this one:


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

editor said:


> How about this one:
> 
> View attachment 195053


No takers?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 21, 2020)

is it somewhere around one of the pop containers?


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> is it somewhere around one of the pop containers?


Nope, nowhere near there!


----------



## editor (May 4, 2021)

editor said:


> How about this one:
> 
> View attachment 195053


It's Hinton Road, Loughborough Junction.

I've honestly only just noticed this despite looking at the building_ hundreds_ of times:


----------



## Jimbeau (May 4, 2021)

editor said:


> It's Hinton Road, Loughborough Junction.
> 
> I've honestly only just noticed this despite looking at the building_ hundreds_ of times:
> 
> View attachment 266407


Tate Library


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> .


Over five years later still no-one has got this.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Tate Library


Correct! I can't believe I'd never noticed it before!

So how about this?


----------



## Jimbeau (May 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Over five years later still no-one has got this.


I can’t have been paying attention back then.
Cos that’s the Carnegie Library, that is.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> I can’t have been paying attention back then.
> Cos that’s the Carnegie Library, that is.


Indeed it is.


----------



## Jimbeau (May 6, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Indeed it is.


Tonight, Magnus, my chosen subject is 'roof details of philanthropic library buildings of the Greater Brixton area'.


editor said:


> Correct! I can't believe I'd never noticed it before!
> 
> So how about this?
> 
> View attachment 266545


The Pentecostal church on Acre Lane?


----------



## Ol Nick (Dec 4, 2021)

In which alternative Brixton is this Christmas sapling found?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 4, 2021)

Ol Nick said:


> View attachment 299336
> In which alternative Brixton is this Christmas sapling found?



following the trend for small plates they’ve gone for a small tree.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 4, 2021)

Ol Nick said:


> View attachment 299336
> In which alternative Brixton is this Christmas sapling found?


Watchdogs?


----------

